# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  كمك براي نصب rational rose enterprise 7

## saba.baktash

سلام دوستان
لطفا منو راهنمايي كنيد من در مرحله آخر نصب رشنال مشكل دارم ازم UNC ميخواد بايد چي وارد كنم ؟

----------


## Elham_gh

شما از روي شبكه نصب مي كنيد؟

----------

